# BlockHeadReds



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

Holy Red-ness


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What beautiful block heads you have there.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful, just beautiful dogs


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Never seen a blockhead red*

that is amazing. I have not seen a blockhead dark golden before. I was sure that "genetics" did not allow for a dark golden to have a blockhead. Thanks for proving me wrong. Most of the blockheads is have seen are light goldens. Your darks are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.
:wave:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous! Do you show, or compete with them? What are their registered names? I absolutely love the reds, but have recently lost my red boy...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am a huge sucker for the dark red/gold coloration, but haven't been able to find one without over the top energy or the field style conformation. Do you compete with your goldens? What are their registered names? I would love to see their pedigrees. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh they are beautiful. We had one red boy and he was amazing. I like all colors but especially the red dogs.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

You sell your puppies on Ebay???
**Amazing BlockHeadRed Golden Retriever Puppies** | Boistfort | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 31299481


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Eowyn said:


> You sell your puppies on Ebay???
> **Amazing BlockHeadRed Golden Retriever Puppies** | Boistfort | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 31299481


Thank you for researching and posting this Eowyn!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's the link to the "breeder's" online journal: blockheadreds

Can't find the registered names used in the posts to actually match one listed with AKC such as Bruza's BrickTop Bookie. I did however find one sire of a litter bred: Baginkski's Butterscotch (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) incomplete clearances from a pedigree of incomplete clearances.

Also wondering if this breeder is the same one that was selling golden/poodle mixes under the name Rivers Edge Golden Doodles.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

BAGINSKIS BUTTERSCOTCH
SweetBabyBack Babz
Bruza's BrickTop Bookie
are what she says are her dogs registered names. Funny as only one is AKC.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Here's the link to the "breeder's" online journal: blockheadreds
> 
> Can't find the registered names used in the posts to actually match one listed with AKC such as Bruza's BrickTop Bookie. I did however find one sire of a litter bred: Baginkski's Butterscotch (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) incomplete clearances from a pedigree of incomplete clearances.
> 
> Also wondering if this breeder is the same one that was selling golden/poodle mixes under the name Rivers Edge Golden Doodles.


Found that too.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

TO THE GRF CREW - 

Classifieds. Not auctions. You are being too quick to judge here.

Newspapers are largely in the ashheap of history. How else does a breeder market their product other than here on GRF? The man is making a positive move towards better business practices by coming here and participating on GRF.

Reward things done correctly. Just as we do while training our dogs. 

Is his foundation stock beautiful? Yes, I and several others in this thread think so.
Do his dogs and puppies need a loving home? Yes, all dogs do.
Can his puppies be a loving companion while still being a field dog? THEY ARE GOLDENS! Of course they can.
Do you see evidence that he is abusing his foundation stock? I don't in what he has posted here or there.

Give the man a chance to post pedegree, and put names with pictures, figure out how to build a web site and get it situated. Here's a novel idea - offer some suggestions, or help, on how he can do these things. 24 posts. Don't assume that he is as computer savy as other breeders.

Positive reinforcement.

TO THE ORIGIONAL POSTER -
Beautiful dogs! 
If your dogs are in the K9 databank, post a link along with one picture of the dog it corresponds to in one post. Do this for your foundation stock so we can see where you are coming from. I like where you are going to so far.


Max

All dogs need to give and receive love. Not just the boutique breeders.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Was able to confirm the previous poodle mix breeding program...absolutely sad & such a disservice to the breed to be chasing fads at the expense of our breed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Breeders are prohibited from overt advertising on this forum, so if that is the OP's intent, they should move on to another venue.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

PrincessDaisy said:


> How else does a breeder market their product other than here on GRF?


It's a lady not a man. How to market ones goldens, why not get them out of the backyard and into some competitions proving that the breeding program is producing goldens conforming to the breed standard. Moreover, why not accomplish the bare minimum clearances? This person has been breeding for years, if they can find doodle forums & peddle pups via ebay & kijiji as well as post updates on their journal, I think they can find info on what it takes to be a reputable breeder. However, if you're clearing $1200 per pup from uncleared sire/dam and not having to put a cent into competitions, the business solution would be not to change what is a lucrative deal.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

PrincessDaisy said:


> TO THE GRF CREW -
> 
> How else does a breeder market their product other than here on GRF?


Just to clarify to all; no breeder is allowed to post the selling of their dogs or pups here on GRF as stated in Rule #4


*4. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are not to engage in spamming or any advertising without permission. *– Unsolicited advertising , junk mail, "spamming," chain letters or self-promotion for monetary gain is not permitted, which may also include links to sales oriented websites or informational sites that also contain sales. This applies not only to the body of a posting but also to member’s signatures, thread titles, images, sounds, PMs, emails through this website, etc. . Links that connect to websites will not be considered unauthorized solicitations unless the link or the website content appears to be intended as a means of solicitation as determined by GRF Forum Management Team and/or the VerticalScope Inc. in its sole discretion. *No advertising for any kind of breeding, stud services or discussions of proposed puppy/dog sales will be allowed as well.* Announcements of new litters of puppies by forum members and accompanying pictures are considered the sharing of joyfulness… except when it’s taken to the point of becoming excessive and overwhelming with the obvious intention of ‘trolling’ for puppy buyers. The two points to be emphasized with this rule are the unsolicited nature of advertisements and that it is done without prior permission.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

What you Admins do is of course behind the sceens. As it should be. But the line is crossed between "joyful sharing" and "trolling" fairly regularly.

Cross breed a poodle with a Golden?? Disgusting practice. Sort of like breeding Shitzu to Shitzu. But how do we encourage proper behaviour and proper beeding practices, and proper documentation, and, thus, acceptible business practice if we chase off anyone that was not perfect from the start?? Do we want conditions with this breeders foundation stock to improve? With the resulting puppies to improve? Or do we want them to be hidden in a dark corner where we can ignore the dogs and their situation while we excoriate the humans involved? The dogs should be the focus. Not the joy of bashing the humans involved.

Thats my 2¢.


Max


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

PrincessDaisy said:


> What you Admins do is of course behind the sceens. As it should be. But the line is crossed between "joyful sharing" and "trolling" fairly regularly.
> 
> Cross breed a poodle with a Golden?? Disgusting practice. Sort of like breeding Shitzu to Shitzu. But how do we encourage proper behaviour and proper beeding practices, and proper documentation, and, thus, acceptible business practice if we chase off anyone that was not perfect from the start?? Do we want conditions with this breeders foundation stock to improve? With the resulting puppies to improve? Or do we want them to be hidden in a dark corner where we can ignore the dogs and their situation while we excoriate the humans involved? The dogs should be the focus. Not the joy of bashing the humans involved.
> 
> ...


You are right and I do apologize to the OP for any offense. If she is willing to start doing things right (clearances especially) I am sure she will have the support of the entire forum! Granted their are many different ideas of what is right, but I do believe that the GRCA Code of Ethics (which includes clearances) is a bare minimum for any breeder.

ETA: I am not sure what is wrong with breeding shitzu to shitzu, although I do dislike the name (note I said the name, not the breed).


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

wow! we own some property in that rural area (Boisfort Valley) I'll have to see if I can visit.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Magnificent. Absolutely gorgeous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> ...
> ETA: *I am not sure what is wrong with breeding shitzu to shitzu*, although I do dislike the name (note I said the name, not the breed).


(*BOLD* is my edit)

Well it perpetuates a breed that has no redeeming qualities, in my opinion. Unlike our Goldens that are trainable, non-agressive by base nature, and are capable of holding genuine love for their human companions, and can serve a genuine functional service if field trained.

In my 16 years of being involved with the breed through my wife, I found them to be un-trainable, mean, agressive, prone to mental disorder, prone to horrible health issues, and nasty in attitude and physical condition. As far as my experience goes with several dozen, their only purpose is to ruin otherwise fine floor coverings and bite the hand that feeds them. And I'm not ashamed to say I was glad to see the last one go. Where ever it is they go to.


Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

spruce said:


> wow! we own some property in that rural area (Boisfort Valley) I'll have to see if I can visit.


 
Great idea! Complete report afterwards?


Max


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Your dogs are gorgeous, but why not do OFA? If you actually care about the breed, I can't see why you would want to hurt the breed by breeding dogs that don't have clearances.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PrincessDaisy said:


> (*BOLD* is my edit)
> 
> Well it perpetuates a breed that has no redeeming qualities, in my opinion. Unlike our Goldens that are trainable, non-agressive by base nature, and are capable of holding genuine love for their human companions, and can serve a genuine functional service if field trained.
> 
> ...


I think that you may have brought home a lot of badly bred dogs.... Shitzus are great dogs. My barn lady has always kept at least one of them to run with the shepherds. These are sweet lap dogs who think that they are big guys. They will go from curling up in their owners lap and loving being loved to running with the big dogs and trying to herd horses. 

The only reason why I would not bring one home is because of the eye issues. I had a coworkers who had 3 of them (from backyard breeders) who lost their eyes due glaucoma. 

She brought home a puppy from a good breeder after that and she couldn't stop raving about how smart and engaging the puppy was. And she credited the good breeding behind the dog. The dog from a good breeder is still going to have eye issues, but maybe not as bad.... the temperament and trainability of the dog was a bonus that she didn't even anticipate. 

For these dogs to be nasty, unbiddable, etc..... that is so sad, but it definitely is the result of years and generations of breeding dogs that should not be bred. All the more reason to discourage people from purchasing dogs from backyard breeders. Or any of those breeders who breed dogs without any concern for breed standards, temperament, trainability, health, etc.

ETA:



> Temperament
> As the sole purpose of the Shih Tzu is that of a companion and house pet, it is essential that its temperament be outgoing, happy, affectionate, friendly and trusting towards all.


If these dogs are not being bred to this standard, then I would point fingers at the breeder as doing a poor job of breeding these dogs. 

That said, training and handling is very important to producing sound dogs. Particularly through all the fear and teenage stages.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

There you go again with "bad breeding", making assumptions because of your prejudiced point of view. These four dogs came from reputable breeders, and lines that produced champions in the U.S. and Canada. Two had parents that won best in breed, one in the National, and the other at Westminster.


Max


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PrincessDaisy said:


> There you go again with "bad breeding", making assumptions because of your prejudiced point of view. These four dogs came from reputable breeders, and lines that produced champions in the U.S. and Canada. Two had parents that won best in breed, one in the National, and the other at Westminster.
> 
> 
> Max


I'm afraid I have a prejudiced point of view because I do know nicely bred dogs who actually do come from good breeders and do not know of any with the behaviors you expressed. I took offense to your bashing an entire breed based on specific dogs that you and your wife owned. And I have to say I'm a little nervous about somebody owning several dozen dogs in 16 years. Particularly a breed of dog whose life expectancy is at least 12 years. 

And be aware that people tout "lines" over actual care that goes into breeding to produce breed standard dogs. That's why you have a lot of backyard breeders who scope through pedigrees to pick out champions multiple generations back so that they can claim they are selling conformation dogs or "champion bloodlines". 

The alternative to blaming the breeder is blaming the owner for the manners and health of the dog.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

PrincessDaisy said:


> There you go again with "bad breeding", making assumptions because of your prejudiced point of view. These four dogs came from reputable breeders, and lines that produced champions in the U.S. and Canada. Two had parents that won best in breed, one in the National, and the other at Westminster.
> 
> 
> Max


The definition of reputable breeder does not begin and end with 'breeding dogs that have won best in show'. If all that the breeder does is take conformation into account with breeding decisions than they are no more a reputable breeder than anyone breeding a pet dog. Reputable breeders consider generations of health, health clearances and temperament and trainability when making their decisions. Hopefully Golden Retriever breeders also consider retrieving instinct as well. Best in Breed at Westminster his icing on the cake if taken with all other necessary traits for the breed. Otherwise it's nothing more than crisco disguised with sugar.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys, let's help the OP by sticking to the thread topic. It's not very welcoming to argue about a side topic on a new member's thread, even when you care a lot about the topic. Someone did that on one of my very first threads and I almost went away.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful Gingers!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

The Wife owned and showed 4 over a period of almost 30 years. I married into her pack 16 years before the last died. We were highly involved in the local and regional breed specialty community. We knew hundreds of owners, participated in rescue and transportation activities, she showed all of her dogs. I found that without exception every owner of the breed made excuses such as, "He's housetrained, he just has accidents". Several times every day is not accidental. "She only bites when I sneak up on her, or ignore her, or get too close to her food dish, or cough." Or breathe? "They don't really like people they didn't bond with the day they were born." Seriously!?!? Excuse after excuse from every single one of them. Are they all bad owners and idiots?

As for what the breeders had in mind in their breeding programs, I can't say as I came into the situation late. But I will say that the predominate traits in every breeders pocket of catch phrases is "cute", "teacup", "pocket dog". If that is all you have to say positive about your dogs, you need to find something better. You have to realize that up until recently, all Shih’ Tzu’s outside of the Orient were the product of breeding just six dogs. Talk about inbreeding! That is where the under bite comes from.

My wife and I are still happily married after many years. Youngest kid is 32, oldest is 43. Do you really believe that we would have lasted if either of us were cruel or neglectful when it came to our family pets? You don't know us. Keep your judgments to yourself. We don't confine Princess to an outside kennel. She lives in the house, with us, and exhibits no anomalous behaviour. Golden through and through.

I am not involved in dog breeding. I love my dogs and endevour to train and provide the best life I can for them. I rescue, because those dogs need a loving home just as much as any exclusive kennel product marketed by word of mouth. But anytime a new member posts an interest about their new rescue Golden’s origins, you can bet your last dime that one of the above posters will answer, "Probably just a back yard breeder", or words to that effect. Oh, and when you threw that line out in answer to one of my first posts here, THANK GOD other members PM'd me with assurances that the rest of the community was not like you. By the way, turns out that Princess came from a well known kennel that produces just one litter per year and is breeding for health and longevity. Identified her by the "treat spot" on her tongue.

I wonder if the animosity towards unknown breeders is due to the possibility of competition for market share.

A Golden and a Shih’ Tzu are very different dogs in all respects. My opinion is that the worst bred Golden is a better dog than the best bred Shih’ Tzu. 


Max


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

PrincessDaisy said:


> I wonder if the animosity towards unknown breeders is due to the possibility of competition for market share.
> 
> A Golden and a Shih’ Tzu are very different dogs in all respects. My opinion is that the worst bred Golden is a better dog than the best bred Shih’ Tzu.
> 
> ...





That is so far from the truth. Most reputable breeders have waiting lists for litters. I am saddened that you would even wonder that.

IMO, I am very passionate about this beautiful breed (we are battling so many health issues right now). I get really upset when a breeder (especially ones that have been breeding for YEARS) is doing such a disservice for our breed. Yes, somethings can turn out wrong, as far a a puppy from a breeding having hip dysplasia or developing PU.. Etc, but if we are not really and truly trying to produce healthy puppies, one has to ask themselves "why breed?"


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

PrincessDaisy said:


> There you go again with "bad breeding", making assumptions because of your prejudiced point of view. These four dogs came from reputable breeders, and lines that produced champions in the U.S. and Canada. Two had parents that won best in breed, one in the National, and the other at Westminster.
> 
> 
> Max


Claiming a dogs greatness or quality breeding based on "lines" is like me getting into college based on how smart my parents were. Prove the dogs you are breeding, and don't ride their ancestors coattails. If you aren't doing anything with your dogs, then what are you doing other than making money or breeding for selfish reasons? Of course there are exceptions to all generalizations, but generally those are few. If you are indeed bettering the breed with your program then you aren't going to need to advertise in the same manner as puppy mills. You are choosing your audience and buyers and you aren't choosing owners for your pups that are going to do anything to better the breed either. So whatever grand work you have done ends. If anyone comes on a forum to tout their program they are silly to expect zero critiques. For those offended by said crities you are wise to defend the statements (with proof) and not get mad and attack challenges to your statements. Especially when someone violates the forum rules, this is unbecoming. We are passionate about the breed, the dogs, and very concerned about their health. Now and future.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Breed Standard: "Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable."

I love the color of these dogs, but are they the opposite side of the "English creme" coin? It seems to me that breeding (and marketing) for color is necessarily breeding fad dogs, and not in keeping with COE practices. Am I wrong about that?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

First off, all Shi Tzu I have met were very sweet.

Secondly, I don't know any reputable breeder that would advertise and sell their pups on ebay.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

DanaRuns said:


> Breed Standard: "Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable."
> 
> I love the color of these dogs, but are they the opposite side of the "English creme" coin? It seems to me that breeding (and marketing) for color is necessarily breeding fad dogs, and not in keeping with COE practices. Am I wrong about that?


I agree with this. If solely breeding for color one is inevitably ignoring other, more important traits. I don't know if that is the case with this breeder, but if a breeder is not at least complying to the GRCA Code of Ethics and is marketing for color.... it certainly makes me wonder....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

To the OP, welcome to the Forum and thank you for sharing photos of your dogs. They are beautiful!

Obviously breeding practices generate a lot of passion among our members and vigorous debate of related issues is common, if somewhat daunting to newcomers. I hope that everyone will remember that personal attacks and rudeness are not appropriate behavior. 

Just as a reminder, these rules are becoming relevant, so please take some care in how opinions are expressed:

*7. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members will refrain from assassinating the character of another. *– In heated discussion there is a tendency to malign the character of an opponent. Care must be taken in the wording of all statements of denigration to not single out any individual. An example is instead of saying “You are a liar” (an unacceptable accusation) nearly the same sentiment can be expressed as, “I believe you are mistaken”. Though the foregoing appears to be almost identical in the stated sentiment there is one major difference, the former attacks another’s character of honesty whereas the latter refers to a possible error having been made… this is a BIG distinction in any argument. Also refer to the larger group rather than a single individual when trying to make statements of a derogatory nature. Example: “You are a reckless breeder for not obtaining health certifications before breeding” (this being an example of an unacceptable attack on someone’s character) rather instead use “I feel all breeders who breed their dogs without obtaining health certifications prior is being reckless”. Again, the difference in meaning might seem non-existent but the earlier statement directly attacks a specific individual’s character whereas the latter is an expression of attitude toward a whole class, yet in effect making it understood that “if the shoe fits…” 

*13. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members will treat other members with respect.* The Golden Retriever Forum relies on its members to self-monitor in terms of rudeness that is just gratuitous. It is one thing to focus passionately on a topic; it is another thing to call someone an offensive name or to be condescending. We hold golden temperaments on high, so let's see our members be friendly to one another as well, even when disagreements occur. You may respectfully disagree with a member’s point of view but do not assault the member personally, or be rude in your responses. Do not use statements that incite conflicts among members. This could include such things as rehashing conflicts from past or closed topics. Do not make abusive, hateful, harassing, or threatening statements. Do not make statements that are untrue, misleading or based on rumors. If a thread starts getting heated, take it to a mod, NOT PUBLIC. Those who do not follow this can be warned, suspended or banned.


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

Its funny I had just typed a huge long post trying to answer all your questions... Then I thought why should I after everything I have just read. I would never let anyone in my personal life attack me like this and bring me to tears.

So here is the shortened version

I am sorry I posted on here, I was really looking forward to discussing my future of amazing golden's & What my goals and passions are with this magnificent breed.

But why would I welcome into my heart and home a bunch of presumptious judgement's? 

I do this for the love of goldens with their huge hearts, and soft eyes. My family will never be complete without a Golden in it. So you did not deter me, just reconfirmed that I have been doing things gorgeous and beautiful. I know I still have areas to better, and I will. I strive to having the BEST PURE RareReds.

BUT thank you to the FEW who did not :heartbeat 

Not being on the internet 24/7 I just got back on & WOW....

*Unable to answer any questions without another "attempting" to put words in my mouth like a grapevine.* 
Passing ill judgements, prying into my personal life... Answers I would have gladly addressed. 

I am sorry I posted on here. Good luck with all your pooches and give big hugs and sloppy kisses.

*And on the final straw ~ Planning on coming out for a visit TO MY HOME !!! Under False Pretenses ! Thats just plain creepy! I have nothing to hide and would gladly welcome anyone who is interested in my goldens, but as a "SPY" I am just sick. * 

My last post, yes you have successfully run me outta here, but not out of my Fabulous Goldens. Here are pics I took yesterday when playing out back. Never kenneled, always Free in Country & Our Home. 

Now after typing this all I want to do is load them all up take them up to the mountains go for a run before the Seahawks WIN!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just fyi.... just important links for prospective puppy owners. What they should be looking for in a breeder. What you hope people consider and strive for as breeders. 

http://images.akc.org/pdf/breeds/standards/GoldenRetriever.pdf

Note the section on color. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxd1Ce0j8Vw#t=79

Golden Retriever puppies:Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA)ACQUIRING A GOLDEN RETRIEVER: Breeding Your Golden Retriever

Golden Retriever puppies:Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA)ACQUIRING A GOLDEN RETRIEVER: CODE OF ETHICS


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hay and sawdust bedding- devil is in the details


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I just wanted to meet another golden lover (with beautiful dogs!) in that area!! now someone I never even got to meet hates me!


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

Only During the Muddy Season ~ Do I make sure they have clean bedding on a regular basis ~ of course. I suppose you keep them on Egyptian cotton & Imported silk? They love the new bedding that I put down & love to make their individual beds and romp & play. Spoiled rotten.... Period ! 

Not to bad of a life here ~ A dogs Life for sure ! Ocean, beaches, Mountains, Rivers, hiking, ponds, boating.... Yeppers.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

IMO sawdust and hay for bedding is used for dogs that live in kennels/pens/yards that are confining enough that grass cannot grow and/or something needs to be used to soak up and clean out urine and feces. For me it is a flag that the dogs live out back and not in a house as pets. 

Previous poster-if you want to meet golden people in your area join the local golden club, or even all breed club.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

In two of my classes with Vicki Rizzo, there was a Shitzu. Mercy and the Shitzu from the first class had playtime together.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I can not deny that I think all Goldens are beautiful! I am a sucker for Red-heads. But, in all sincerity, if some are quick to judge, could you please set the records straight. This is a public forum and if you are doing everything right, then everyone that sees this thread will know it.

I can see that your dogs are loved, some are very passionate with this breed and we would all love breeders to do the right thing (as far as clearances and breeding etc)


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

kfayard said:


> I can not deny that I think all Goldens are beautiful! I am a sucker for Red-heads. But, in all sincerity, if some are quick to judge, could you please set the records straight. This is a public forum and if you are doing everything right, then everyone that sees this thread will know it.
> 
> I can see that your dogs are loved, some are very passionate with this breed and we would all love breeders to do the right thing (as far as clearances and breeding etc)


Exactly what I was thinking - there is now doubt that these dogs are absolutely stunning, and appear to be very happy. If I saw one on a rescue page, I would run, not walk to get an application in to adopt if I could - but the criteria for adoption are different than those used to select a breeder - as it should be.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

kfayard said:


> I can not deny that I think all Goldens are beautiful! I am a sucker for Red-heads. But, in all sincerity, if some are quick to judge, could you please set the records straight. This is a public forum and if you are doing everything right, then everyone that sees this thread will know it.
> 
> I can see that your dogs are loved, some are very passionate with this breed and we would all love breeders to do the right thing (as far as clearances and breeding etc)


I agree, some people may have been a bit harsh in their responses but this is your chance to show that you are in fact a reputable breeder. Pictures are gorgeous but there's more to breeding than producing pretty dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This thread is being closed at the request of the original poster


----------

